# Did Your Child Transition To Their Own Bed Naturally?



## Administrator (Apr 8, 2014)

> Cosleeping is, in many ways, like breastfeeding. Maybe you always knew that you would cosleep, or you just stumbled into it. Perhaps you fell in love with the closeness that cosleeping can create between you and your child's shared sleep, or it was simply the best way for everyone in the house to get some sleep. Either way, there comes a time when you feel that your child is big enough to be sleeping in their own bed. *5 Ways to Transition Your Child Out of Your Bed*


When you transitioned your child to their own bed, did it happen naturally or did you face some challenges?


----------



## Virgotte (Jan 25, 2018)

*Easy transition*

Both transitions for our 2 girls went very smoothly. 
We opted for an extendable toddler bed from Little People's Bedroom and I think it helped a lot.


----------



## AlyssaTallent (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh really great problem(


----------



## a_richards (Jan 23, 2018)

We never did cosleeping because it seems like it would be hard to transition.


----------



## cinthy (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm really happy that everything worked out very well for us too!


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

It happened on it's own, but we don't really stress it either way. By 9 or so it happens rarely, but everyone is welcome to sleep wherever they want.

They've had their own rooms since birth but our master bedroom is set up as a kind of romper room (originally for toddlers during those looong winter days) with two twin beds, one king and one queen all on different levels, so there's plenty of room for everyone.

DH and I sleep different hours (and have an office/library with a bed  ) so it doesn't affect our closeness/sex life.


----------



## Momoflove4 (Oct 20, 2018)

I have 4 girls the older ones have there beds but my 3 year old loves to sleep with me, but I just had a baby and my 3 year old is a very crazy sleeper, I have to fight with her to get her to sleep in her bed, any advice so she don’t feel Like I left her behind, I just do t want her to hurt the newborn.


----------

